# Got this today from an archictect, doing a small repair,



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's our expectation for mortars and masonry work below

When the mason starts tomorrow please have him do a small area of work (~ 2'x2') as a mock up so we can see the quality of his work.- preferably an area where he is toothing or connecting into the existing.
We would like to see the joint profile he is using as well as a cured puck of the mortar (so toonie size, 1/4" thick) as well as a broken piece of mortar from the existing walls- this should be able to get from one of the salvaged brick. Our goal is to match the colour of the existing mortar both in colour and aggregate size= not the surface colour but the colour throughout the depth- IE so if they did clean the house one day the patch will blend better. See notes below on pigments and aggregates.
Bagged Mortar Mix and additives :

Bedding Mortar- limestone (sills) and Brickwork: Type O Betomix Plus Mortar, by Daubois or approved equal. 

Reinforcement anchoring: stainless steel masonry screws by Brafasco or approved equal, 50 mm long topenetrate the masonry backup minimum 25 mm.

Mortar Aggregate: Sharp, well-graded, washed masonry sand to CSA A82.56.M1976 to match the colour, texture and range of particle sizes of samples of the existing mortar.


Colour pigments for mortar - Inorganic mineral oxide type – As far as possible, achieve the match of colour by means of the aggregate colour. Where pigment is needed, use only to tone down the whiteness of the white cement and lime. Use as little pigment as possible to achieve the desired colour and not more than 10% by volume of pigment to mortar.

No joint to be greater than existing on site. - approx no greater than 8mm will be accepted.

Curing Procedure:

Lightly mist patch with water to wet entire surface of patch 30 - 60 minutes after completion on hot sunny days, and 2 hours after on cool or cloudy days.
Mist at least once a day, and as often as possible on the 2 days following installation.
Protect installed work from drying out fast by covering the work areas with wet burlap.
Protect all newly laid masonry mortar against freezing, rainfall and excessive wind for 3 days minimum.
Mason to keep newly laid mortar moist during curing with misted water when the air temperature is above 25 ?C.

Do not prepare or use mortar when the air temperature exceeds 35 ?C. 

Window Sills:

The windows on the north face of the existing house ( so fixed window in the kitchen and bedroom window above) will get Indiana limestone sills- 4" deep, projecting out from face of wall 1", and past window jamb 1 brick head (3.5-4") at a min 2% max 4% angle sloped away from the house.

Window heads/lintels 

To be sized by engineer- we are awaiting sizes- We are assuming a T or double L angle with the upside between the outer and inner wythe of the wall.

Steel to be recessed from outer face of masonry min 1/4"

Generally:

No portland to be used for any masonry work.

No buttered joints will be accepted.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Not an historic building or listed building, I don't know what half this means.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

Very specific and interesting specifications right down to the CSA standard for the sand and times and temperatures. I am sure that the architect is under strict requirements of the owner which means he/she will be watching everything you do and if the owners don't like it, they will find a way to prove you did not follow procedures. Good luck with this one. Once completed without a hitch, it will look great on your resume.

I would take a lot of pictures and document days and times the mortar was mixed to ensure you are within the temperature range specified.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Better charge double.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Are they paying to have the mason set up all his gear to make a 2x2 sample and paying for the rest of his day?

Good luck with this one---sounds like several days of wasted time---don't forget to hire someone to sprinkle that patch several times a day for the next few days.

Have you bid on this work yet? 

Let's see what a mason has to say---I might be reading this one wrong.--Mike----


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Small repair on what??? The Sistine Chapel? Geez...


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

so much for normal human communication.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

This s what I gotta fill in approx 16"x8' went from being a simple 1 day job.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Over kill don't touch it. You just have to walk away sometimes. My truck keys would have been jingling after reading that spec sheet. Unless this is a covert Government job. LOL just my 02¢


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds like typical commercial spec language.

Also seems like the archy did a cut & paste to provide specs for this job.

How would you verify that you complied with the specs?

Remember the PITA factor....:thumbsup:

Good luck.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Must be language barrier, no buttered joints? You must tuck all joints? Or did they mean no wiped joints?


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

When they say no 'buttered' joints, they mean when you set your brick and you cut the excess off ,you can't use that mud to butter your brick. You have to go to the pan to get your mud joint. That way your joint is full.....


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

.....and, a lot of times, they will also tell you the mortar has to mix a min. of 5 minutes after last ingredient has been added durying mixing, and also no laying under a certain temperature and rising....


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

On the phone she insists on using different mortar for the bed and the vert joints. Never heard of this, also love the part where I am asked to colour match the colour from the middle of the bed In case they ever power wash their home. In the mean time my mis coloured mortar look like ish.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Already ready been told no temp over 35 we are lookin at 40 with humidex this week.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Sucks to be you----Can you walk away from this---a one day job is turning into three or four-----


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Will sit down with em tomorrow to come up with a plan.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

A sit down sounds good. I always like to sit down with someone before I tell them to go f themselves.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Archictects and engineers.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Humidity doesn't factor in. This spec is kind of dumb. The Betomix by daubois is a premixed type O, already contains the sand (nice stuff though). They will match the sand if you want but it will take months. 

Sounds like the owners did some research and wanted a restoration mix done. The architect wasn't too experienced so picked up a spec from a church restoration or something. 

This WILL take at least 3 x as long as you think and they WILL be fussy about everything. If you can't talk the talk and walk the walk they will make your life he!!. 

No offence but I've taken over jobs like this that guys didn't understand resto and they paid for it.


----------

